# beroXpert TekRoll by beroXpert



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

www.beroXpert.com

*Check out our NEW TekRoll*

TekRoll turns your regular Banjo into a great taping machine.
Have a look at
http://www.beroxpert.com/tools/tekroll-3.html


----------



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

*NELA-trowels by beroXpert*

PREMIUM CHROME STEEL SMOOTHING TROWELS
*100% MADE IN GERMANY*
﻿EXTRA LIGHT - EXTRA STRONG AND DURABLE

*The sexiest trowel you have ever seen!*

Don't wait longer call your supplier and ask for the NELA trowels by beroXpert.

http://www.beroxpert.com/tools/nela-trowels/


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Gidday Frank, is the Tekroll available in NZ as well?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Gidday Frank, is the Tekroll available in NZ as well?


you are lucky this time Kiwiman :yes:


----------



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Kiwiman,
Just order the TekRoll at Trowel Trade Center
http://www.beroxpert.com/where-to-buy/new-zealand.html
and we will take care of your order.
Thanks,
Frank from beroXpert


----------

